# Someone please tell me some good news



## Shut Up Legs (22 Mar 2014)

I could do with some good news, right now , because I'm feeling pretty depressed.

Since a Melbourne cyclist got hit by a carelessly opened car door on Monday, and the incident then got major media attention, there's been a daily onslaught of anti-cyclist comments in the media, including such gems as:

"this particular cyclist, just like others, deliberately put herself in harm's way to get an insurance payout" - seriously, most people are a bit saner than that. How many people would deliberately risk their health or even their lives, just to manufacture an incident to get some money?
"cyclists don't pay rego, and have no right to be on the roads" - my income taxes pay for the roads, so I feel just as entitled to use them as anyone else. Furthermore, everyone has a right to use our roads, including the young who don't yet pay taxes, or the older who have paid their contribution to society.
"cyclists blatantly and frequently break road rules" - wrong again. A minority of cyclists do this, and this behaviour is definitely not restricted to cyclists, because pedestrians and motorists also exhibit the same behaviour. On every one of my bike commutes to and from work, I see motorists breaking just about every road rule we have, but for some reason, that barely rates a mention in our media. I also see cyclists and pedestrians breaking road rules daily, but what worries me is when motorists do it, because when a 1-tonne plus vehicle hits you, you're almost guaranteed a trip to the hospital or morgue.
Some of the behaviour I see from motorists that puts people in danger is:

upon seeing a traffic light change from green to amber, they accelerate, instead of attempting to stop if it's safe to stop in time, as the road laws prescribe.
when a traffic light changes to red, many motorists continue through an intersection for several seconds, sometimes to the point of forcing traffic on the crossing road to wait even though they face a green light.
close overtakes, and overtaking even when it's clearly not yet safe to do so. I had this as a pedestrian yesterday: I was walking along a section of local road with no footpaths, so was just walking on the road next to the curb. A motorist approached from behind me, and another motorist was approaching from the other direction. So did the 1st motorist wait until it was safe to overtake me? Hell, no! He just overtook anyway, with stuff-all clearance, because he couldn't be bothered waiting the extra second or two.
refusing to change lanes when overtaking. I get this a lot in my pre-dawn rides to work. I ride along a highway with 3 lanes in either direction, so I ride along the middle of the left lane to increase my visibility, and of course I have ample front and rear lighting. Despite this, many motorists insist on overtaking me with very little clearance, and without fully leaving the left lane, even though there's next to no traffic at this time on this road (between 5 and 5:30am). I don't know if it's stupidity or malice, but the end result is the same: one misjudgement by either of us, and the result would be messy.
While all this negative media attention occurs, our state and federal governments are planning to build more and bigger roads, completely missing the point that this will just encourage more traffic congestion in the long run, and the billions of dollars would be better spent on public transport, which has a much larger carrying capacity per vehicle, and generates less pollution. A bit like adding adding notches to your belt to accommodate an expanding waistline, really.

Right now, I'm wishing I could afford to move to the UK or Europe, and stay there, because I no longer feel welcome in my own country, and the prejudice and hypocrisy here stinks really badly .

So please tell me some good news, because I can only take so much bad news, and it's mentally wearing me out.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Mar 2014)

It is of no comfort or help to you, Victor, but all of the (valid) points that you have raised also apply to the UK unfortunately. I'm sure there are also many good reasons to live in Melbourne so concentrate on those and it may brighten you up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)

You could always try the latest in Australian Hi-Viz! If they fail to see you in this you're in trouble!





*Note rear safeguard feature.*​


----------



## Justiffa (23 Mar 2014)

Sorry i dont hv anything to cheer u up with but just hang in there and take comfort from the 'fellowship of cyclists' from all across the globe


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)




----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)

Any news on this, Set to become law in Queensland on the 7th April.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Mar 2014)

classic33 said:


> Any news on this, Set to become law in Queensland on the 7th April.
> View attachment 40648


Yes, there's a bit, here's 2 links posted on the BNA forums:
https://www.qld.gov.au/transport/news/features/bicycle-rules/index.html
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2014/03/20/17/51/drivers-fined-for-getting-too-close-to-cyclists


----------



## Poacher (25 Mar 2014)

Strewth,@victor, the majority of the comments on that second link would depress Pollyanna! Some are even worse than the highlighted ones in your OP.
You have my sympathy - I thought the UK was bad! Really sorry, but I can't offer anything to cheer you up, short of the possibility of emigrating to a _civilised_ country: it looks like the only cure for Australia will be the oil running out.


----------



## stowie (25 Mar 2014)

Australia puzzles me. The rabid anti-cycling sentiment seems extra-ordinary - even the Daily Mail in the UK wouldn't publish the insane crap that seemed to be an editorial in the Australian :

_The problem of city cyclists reached their apogee in Melbourne this week when a cyclist was “doored” on busy Collins Street, after a passenger opened a taxi door and a rider crashed into it. Neither the taxi nor its passenger could be deemed at fault because a narrow “bike lane” inhibited the taxi from stopping next to the kerb. The passenger was lucky to avoid serious injury._

When the sentiment is that someone opening a car door cannot be deemed at fault if they don't look then I think you are truly fighting an uphill battle (especially when the passenger exited the cab in stationary traffic).

Australia does seem decades away from Northern Europe and absolutely car obsessed. Surprises me in a country which seems, on the face of it, to view sports and general outdoor activity favorably. I remember seeing a video taken by a reporter of a mother cycling with a child in the trailer and the reporter screaming at her that about her putting the child's safety at risk. Absolutely disgusting behaviour but the report was all about whether the mother should be cycling, not whether the conditions should be made better, or whether some moron of a reporter should really be screaming at vulnerable female road-users whilst filming them from a moving car.

Then again, I have seen some videos of cycling conditions in New Zealand which makes Australia look positively cycle friendly...


----------



## simon the viking (25 Mar 2014)

Poacher said:


> Strewth,@victor, the majority of the comments on that second link would depress Pollyanna!



I don't know about the O.P but your comment above made me smile..... I'd forgotten that film Hayley Mills running around with what would now be diagnosed as some form hyperactivity, I will remember that comment and steal it should a situation ever arise where I may need it....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2014)

stowie said:


> Australia puzzles me. The rabid anti-cycling sentiment seems extra-ordinary - even the Daily Mail in the UK wouldn't publish the insane crap that seemed to be an editorial in the Australian :
> 
> _The problem of city cyclists reached their apogee in Melbourne this week when a cyclist was “doored” on busy Collins Street, after a passenger opened a taxi door and a rider crashed into it. Neither the taxi nor its passenger could be deemed at fault because a narrow “bike lane” inhibited the taxi from stopping next to the kerb. The passenger was lucky to avoid serious injury._
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this "sporting" nation has an increasingly high percentage of overweight people, and no doubt this obsession with cars has a lot to do with it. Most of the time, I can shrug off the attitude of those with a prejudice against cyclists, but the last week or so it's been getting me down, particularly given the hostile and unsympathetic responses to a cyclist getting a door smacked onto her sternum.

Thanks for the supportive responses, people: I really appreciate it!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2014)

Poacher said:


> Strewth,@victor, the majority of the comments on that second link would depress Pollyanna! Some are even worse than the highlighted ones in your OP.
> You have my sympathy - I thought the UK was bad! Really sorry, but I can't offer anything to cheer you up, short of the possibility of emigrating to a _civilised_ country: it looks like the only cure for Australia will be the oil running out.


 Check the Australian Cyclist Party site.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2014)

How's it going so far @victor 



​


----------



## sidevalve (13 Apr 2014)

It's VERY cold _ it's trying to rain [again] - whichever way I go I seem to facing a freezing cold head wind. What's the weather like over there ? Just get out and ride life is too short to worry about other peoples biased opinions.


----------



## Ern1e (21 May 2014)

Hi @victor I have just stumbled across this so my question to you now is are you still depressed ? and as to moving here jeez mate half of us here would willingly exchange places with you !!! things are none to different here ,on the putting themselves in harms way we did have an ethnic minority person who studied the traffic light sequences in one town then drove around stopping just in time so as not to jump a red light but causing the person behind to rear end him !! instant whip lash claim,unfortunatly for him he got hit by drivers who used the same insurance company 4 times in the same week (oh dear) needless to say he is no longer doing that one !!! So my friend stay where you are would be my advice to you and keep going out on your bike and always remember "DON'T LET THE B******S GRIND YOU DOWN "


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2014)

Just noticed this thread @victor: hope you're feeling more cheery!


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

Our 'missing' black cat (since last night) has returned. Rather soggy as it is raining. But he has returned.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2014)

hopless500 said:


> Our 'missing' black cat (since last night) has returned. Rather soggy as it is raining. But he has returned.


That is indeed good news!


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> That is indeed good news!


It wasn't so bad - the other two were home


----------



## Kies (21 May 2014)

My local council is going to reimburse us for some care we provided out of my own pocket. The total is just shy of £3000 :-)


----------



## 333 (25 May 2014)

stowie said:


> Australia puzzles me. The rabid anti-cycling sentiment seems extra-ordinary - even the Daily Mail in the UK wouldn't publish the insane crap that seemed to be an editorial in the Australian :
> 
> _The problem of city cyclists reached their apogee in Melbourne this week when a cyclist was “doored” on busy Collins Street, after a passenger opened a taxi door and a rider crashed into it. Neither the taxi nor its passenger could be deemed at fault because a narrow “bike lane” inhibited the taxi from stopping next to the kerb. The passenger was lucky to avoid serious injury._
> 
> ...



Agreed!

I love the stupidity of this sentence in the article:

"_Neither the taxi nor its passenger could be deemed at fault because a narrow “bike lane” inhibited the taxi from stopping next to the kerb. The passenger was lucky to avoid serious injury."_

A narrow bike lane inhibited the taxi from stopping next to the kerb, perhaps that's a good reason to actually look before you open the door!!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 May 2014)

333 said:


> I love the stupidity of this sentence in the article:
> 
> "_Neither the taxi nor its passenger could be deemed at fault because a narrow “bike lane” inhibited the taxi from stopping next to the kerb. The passenger was lucky to avoid serious injury."_


Which is completely wrong, by the way: our road rules allow taxis to stop in bike lanes to drop off or pick up passengers. However they also need to follow the rule about giving way to traffic in a lane into which you're merging. In other words: the correct action for the taxi driver was to wait until the bike lane was clear, and no cyclists were too close behind, then park in it long enough to drop these prize morons off, then drive away. Alternatively, the taxi driver could have just found a better parking spot. So the driver was partly to blame for this dooring, and so was the passenger for not looking before opening the door.


----------



## sidevalve (27 May 2014)

Hmm - so anyone who uses a taxi is a "prize moron" and a cyclist who sees a taxi come to a stop close [you admit yourself it was a narrow cycle lane] to the kerb and ignores the fact.- simply riding on with out taking any precautions ie slowing down and expecting someone to exit the taxi is a super dooper clver type with no faults at all ? Sorry, this is the real world people do silly things, people jump out of taxies, most accidents take two to make them work. No it aint perfect - no everybody doesn't ride a bike. We're back to the "somebody elses fault" excuse. stop crying and get on with it.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 May 2014)

Good news? My son's getting promoted at work!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2014)

@victor 
Another focus on the Northern States today, On Your Bike Blog and The Sydney Morning Herald - smh.com.au editor, Michael O'Reilly this week is writting about his stay in Brisbane.

He takes a look at the share bikes of CityCycle and the ability to take to the footpaths. A city desperately catching up and yet is ahead of the rest of Australia in areas (like the ‪#‎ametrematters‬).

Although he mainly talks of the bikeways and the paths to get around, did Michael go deep enough into the daily commute experience or look at the way the police are more protective of motorists and more likely to set up camp on regular riding routes?

What are your thoughts?

http://www.smh.com.au/executive-sty...-of-bicycling-in-brisbane-20140625-3aslf.html


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2014)

Thanks again for the nice responses, people, I appreciate the support .

(except for @sidevalve, who misquoted me and doesn't seem to like me too much)


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2014)

@victor. This is the piece. Courtesy of Cycle
The article in the Herald Sun today is a very positive article. It is a highlight for separation that we have never seen from the Herald Sun before. Basically screaming out that bike riders are being injured and it is time to do something about it.

So when you discuss this article today, point out to the person:
Cars cause 80% of injuries to bike riders
TAC is only paid out when a vehicle covered is involved
Most people have private cover when it isn't TAC covered
And if cars stop hitting us, TAC costs may go down.

Sadly, the paper neglected to point out how much TAC pays out to motorised vehicle injuries (quick some says around $1.8 billion based on 47 cases compared to 10,000), but that is OK, we can tell people that ourselves.

TAC CEO Janet Dore is right on the money when she says “It’s vital motorists are always on the lookout. It’s just as important cyclists understand they may not be easily seen and exercise caution, even when they have right of way.”

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...ash-compensation/story-fni0fit3-1226964313074



Injured cyclists claim $200m in crash compensation
www.heraldsun.com.au
CYCLISTS hurt in road crashes have claimed almost $200 million in compensation over the past five years.


----------



## derrick (26 Jun 2014)

Good news, i am riding on the Velodrome Friday evening.
http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/62127000/jpg/_62127389_velowide_getty_624.jpg


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2014)

derrick said:


> Good news, i am riding on the Velodrome Friday evening.
> http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/62127000/jpg/_62127389_velowide_getty_624.jpg


Nice-looking velodrome. Enjoy .


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2014)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...ower-north-shore/story-fngr8h9d-1227007384354


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2014)

*"Seaford man charged for hit and run that left cancer-fighting cyclist with broken bones*
_FRANKSTON detectives have charged a man over a hit and run that left a female cyclist with serious injuries."_
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/...left-cancerfighting-cyclist-with-broken-bones/story-fngnvli9-1227016652999?nk=a4e29bcdef2b31b5e6ee97d41bfde002


Courtesy of Cycle


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2014)

@classic33, mate: I appreciate your good intentions, but: _Oi!_ This is supposed to be the thread where I hear some good news, for a change!


----------



## Monsieur (8 Aug 2014)

Good news?
3 weeks of summer holiday nearly over but still another 3 weeks left 
#iloveteaching


----------



## cyberknight (8 Aug 2014)

I am going to cbeebies land next week


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> @classic33, mate: I appreciate your good intentions, but: _Oi!_ This is supposed to be the thread where I hear some good news, for a change!


If the driver caught and charged isn't good news, what is?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> If the driver caught and charged isn't good news, what is?


Perhaps. Hopefully his punishment will be more than a slap on the wrist with a wet lettuce leaf, though, which is all too common over here in this motor vehicle-dominated society.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Aug 2014)

Wingeing Poms Aussies!


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> @classic33, mate: I appreciate your good intentions, but: _Oi!_ This is supposed to be the thread where I hear some good news, for a change!


You have the new WCA as well as the new cycle lanes being planned in Brisbane!

Why is it easier find out what is going on on the other side of the world than actually near me?


----------



## cuberider (8 Aug 2014)

Ive just been offered a new job


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2014)

Been asked by Cycle(Australian site) if I'd be willing to speak to them!


----------



## Donger (9 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Been asked by Cycle(Australian site) if I'd be willing to speak to them!


 ????? Do they really think that's wise, Classic? Do they, ....erm...., imagine that you represent a normtypical British cyclist or something? Think of the damage you could do to international relations.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2014)

Donger said:


> ????? Do they really think that's wise, Classic? Do they, ....erm...., imagine that you represent a normtypical British cyclist or something? Think of the damage you could do to international relations.


What could go wrong.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2014)

Donger said:


> ????? Do they really think that's wise, Classic? Do they, ....erm...., imagine that you represent a normtypical British cyclist or something? Think of the damage you could do to international relations.


They asked me. Anyway if it all goes wrong I can just blame @victor!


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Aug 2014)

If @classic33 heading off to Oz isn't good news I don't know what is! 
Bit harsh on the Aussies though


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> If @classic33 heading off to Oz isn't good news I don't know what is!
> Bit harsh on the Aussies though


@victor is Australian though!
Sorry antipodean!


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Aug 2014)

Don't forget to adapt to the Australian orientation


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2014)

@victor, now they know I'm not in Australia interest seems to have been lost.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> @victor, now they know I'm not in Australia interest seems to have been lost.


@classic33, so they didn't check your location first? That seems odd. In fact, why did they come to these fora in the first place? There are only a small number of Australians in it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2014)

victor said:


> @classic33, so they didn't check your location first? That seems odd. In fact, why did they come to these fora in the first place? There are only a small number of Australians in it.


Don't know, e-mail address ends .co.uk, so that should have give them some clue as to location..


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2014)

We have Icycle Ivote as a member on here. From the A.C.P., I'm assuming that Cycle is an off-shoot of the A.C.P. formation.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)




----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2014)

@victor, what is rule 151?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> @victor, what is rule 151?


Haven't got a clue. A quick Google showed the first match as:


> _Rule 151_. "There are always more Pokemon"


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2014)

victor said:


> Haven't got a clue. A quick Google showed the first match as:


Some Australian traffic rule. Made the news by not being mentioned.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Sep 2014)

classic33 said:


> Some Australian traffic rule. Made the news by not being mentioned.


 How can something make the news by not being mentioned? In any case, rule 151 is the one allowing cyclists to ride 2 abreast, which as you know is probably the most misunderstood road rule here and in the UK.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2014)

victor said:


> * How can something make the news by not being mentioned? *In any case, rule 151 is the one allowing cyclists to ride 2 abreast, which as you know is probably the most misunderstood road rule here and in the UK.


Australian News.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2014)

@victor
There is at least one song about the Australian capital, Canberra.


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Oct 2014)

We had 75% of the workshop team arriving by bicycle on Thursday, the one who did not arrived by canoe. Which is excellent news.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Oct 2014)

It's MrsA_T's birthday next week-end so we're planning stuff! ['s Ok, she knows]


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Oct 2014)

Happy News from right here on CC


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2014)

They're growing!





Now officially registered as a Party in the State of Victoria and ready to contest in next month's elections!!! 
*The world's first election with a cycling party on the ballot!*​


----------



## noodle (16 Oct 2014)

im full of a cold and the animals have either decided its time for me to die or they are going hell bent for leather on making me better by all deciding to lie on me and start a slow process of cooking me
animals in this instance equates to two yorkshire terriers and two cats


----------



## Bad Company (3 Nov 2014)

In reply to the op. Here is some very good news - http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-28210416


----------

